# Cool MIst humidifier for tortoise?



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, so my wife and I have this product that we received as a baby shower gift last year for our son: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GWE2U6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It's kind of a PITA to clean, and while it did a fair job of providing humidity, we didn't use often enough. We recently got a new one for the baby, and I was briefly contemplating using this one to place near the tortoise enclosures. I had a few reservations though:

- it's a "cool mist" humidifier. Is that going to be a problem?
- the unit is designed for small rooms, and the enclosures are in the corner of a large room. Even placing it next to both cages, would it even be effective?
- is placing any type of humidifier near the cages going to effect the electrical equipment? (i.e. lamps, timers, etc.)
- if the humidifier is old, and has some residual mineral build-up that will not come off, will this affect the tortoises?


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2012)

I used that same exact one in my reptile room with no problems.

1. Should not be a problem, but keep and eye on temps.
2. Only trying it out will tell if it will be effective in your situation. If not, it won't hurt.
3. Should have no effect on any electrical equipment unless it is directly wetting the equipment somehow. Copper wire conducts electricity far better than humid air.
4. Mineral buildup should have no effect on tortoises.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 23, 2012)

pop that cute little frog face off and their should be about and inch and a half hole where the vapor comes out. stick a piece of clear pipe in their that fits snug and plumb it straight in to one of your little guys tanks. i have the elephant version of that. i love it.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 23, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> pop that cute little frog face off and their should be about and inch and a half hole where the vapor comes out. stick a piece of clear pipe in their that fits snug and plumb it straight in to one of your little guys tanks. i have the elephant version of that. i love it.



I don't know why I didn't think of that. Thanks!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool ones will bring the temp down, I am having this problem and have to put the heat up. So I ordered a warm one for the winter and use the cool one in the summer.


----------



## Debi1* (Jan 23, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Okay, so my wife and I have this product that we received as a baby shower gift last year for our son: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GWE2U6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> It's kind of a PITA to clean, and while it did a fair job of providing humidity, we didn't use often enough. We recently got a new one for the baby, and I was briefly contemplating using this one to place near the tortoise enclosures. I had a few reservations though:
> 
> ...


I also use a cool mist humidifier in my tortoise room. I figure anything I can do to get more moisture into my house is a good thing. I live where it is very dry and try to do everything I can to get humidity into the tortoise Room. I also spray my red-foot 4 or 5 times a day.My humidifier also gets a lot of mineral build-up.When it gets real bad I just throw it away and buy a new one for $35.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 24, 2012)

to get that crust off from the minerals just run it with distilled water and vinegar then wash it out real good , it dont get it all but will get most of it , im in the middle of making a heated one total cost is under 20 bucks for every thing i needed, (some things i already had) ... as soon as my ultrasonic fogger/mister($10.00 on ebay) comes in ill post pics of it and blue prints...


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 26, 2012)

slowpoke said:


> to get that crust off from the minerals just run it with distilled water and vinegar then wash it out real good , it dont get it all but will get most of it , im in the middle of making a heated one total cost is under 20 bucks for every thing i needed, (some things i already had) ... as soon as my ultrasonic fogger/mister($10.00 on ebay) comes in ill post pics of it and blue prints...



Just curious...how much vinegar should I use to let it run?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe a half a cup full then fell the rest with the water let it run for about 30 minutes and it should loosin that stuff up


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 26, 2012)

if you have in instructions it will tell you how much. i usually just put a couple ounces in their shake it up and let it sit for 30 mins. then the base pour vinigar and water and let it sit for 30 mins, then rince well. Iv never ran mine with the vinegar in it. It says not to in the instructions. I also use filtered water in mine tho so i have absolutly no build up ever. and for the clear hose i use vinegar and water and shake that up really well also. O.D on the pipe that fits perfect is (1 5/8" by I.D 1 1/4") I have that about a foot long then i have a longer piece that fits inside of that (also clear) size- O.D (1 1/4" by I.D 1") when cleaning the pipe just stick the ends together to make a circle and shake it up and let it sit. all fairly simple. here is mine set up go to the second page and its the second post. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Squirt-Shenanigans-Picture-Update?page=2#axzz1kaUf8A3q
works amazing! let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link! That helps a lot!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 26, 2012)

I needed this too, thanks


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 26, 2012)

Any time, Humidifers are soo nice, my tort loves it. he seems to have picked up a huge growth spurt since it being in their. and just seems really happy with the humidity, he like to get under his MVB and bask in the Vapor. I think i paid under 10 dollars for all the clear tubing and i actully bought 2 feet to much that i cut off. I picked up the humidifer at target for about 30. but sometimes babies r us has them on sale for about 20 dollars.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 26, 2012)

Am using the new warm humidifer and it's great! Recently the CHE & radiator has dried them out and cool humidifier is too cold. Tonight my tortoises looks much better, I can see the pattern on her head so clearly again, before was white & dry. But I am using tap water, will buy a water filter tomorrow.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 26, 2012)

you dont have to use filtered water, its just less maintaince and for the cool mist that i am using it keeps the ultrasonic disk clean and working good, for your warm mist you have a heating element and as long as you clean it and keep the minerals off it you should be fine.


----------



## alzeal (Jan 26, 2012)

Check out my threads for pics of my humidifier setup


----------

